# portable box stand



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

I was contacted to build a portable box stand to oversee the fifty yard line on a football field. Any suggestions? I was thinking of putting a roof overhead and keeping the front completely open. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

dvatt said:


> I was contacted to build a portable box stand to oversee the fifty yard line on a football field. Any suggestions? I was thinking of putting a roof overhead and keeping the front completely open. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Try Google images!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Just a couple of things to be aware of

Portable?, who will move it, how will it be moved, by who & how often?

Will it block the view from the stands?

Is it for a public school? If so be careful what you are getting in to.

Check the leauge rules. Make certain there are no regs about structures etc within so many feet of playing area. 

Capacity, then triple it as kids etc. will be all over it.

Watch out for wind gusts if it's portable.


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

The only portable box stand used at the 50 yard line that I am aware of are just for the band directors, and they are only about 5-6' high. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

I was thinking portable in terms of them being able to roll it onto the track for the football game/lacrosse game. I have to go there and see what are they using this for. They have a huge press box at the top of the home side bleachers.


----------

